# iphone 4 sync



## gear1903 (Apr 2, 2012)

i know someone has posted this somewhere, hate to be annoying, but could someone repost how to get the backup file for iphone 4 off a PC that it's been sync'd with? investigation time...thanks!


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Here you go gear. Try this link.

You might need extractor software to make sense of the files. Good luck.

Way to retrieve deleted text messages from iphone - Truth About Deception
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

happyman64 said:


> Here you go gear. Try this link.
> 
> You might need extractor software to make sense of the files. Good luck.
> 
> ...



Ha! That's my alter ego posting that


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Right on A.R.!


----------

